# JSP und <jsp:useBean ./>



## ivan_7 (2. Jul 2007)

ich kann es einfach nicht lassen!

ich erzeuge in meinem input.jsp ein bean:


```
<jsp:useBean id="person" class="beans.Person" scope="session">
```

wenn ich einen blick in die _input_jsp.java_ werfe, sehe ich, dass die bean erzeugt wurde: 


```
synchronized (session) {
        personBean= (beans.Person) _jspx_page_context.getAttribute("person", PageContext.SESSION_SCOPE);
        if (personBean== null){
          personBean= new beans.Person();
          _jspx_page_context.setAttribute("person", personBean, PageContext.SESSION_SCOPE);
        }
```

nach meinem verständnis, ist die bean im session-object abgelegt.

aber, wenn ich im servlet, das von der _input.jsp_ aufgerufen wird die bean aus dem _sitzung_-objekt abfragen will, *bekomme ich immer null*. Hier der code:


```
Person pBean = (Person) request.getSession().getAttribute("person");

            if (pBean!= null) { ... }
```

was mache ich falsch! es muss doch möglich sein, die ERZEUGTE bean im session-object zu holen!

danke für jede hilfe.


----------



## HLX (2. Jul 2007)

Aus deinen Angaben sehe ich keinen Grund, warum das nicht klappen sollte. Vielleicht ist die Session ungültig. Überprüf mal die Session-Ids zwischen den beiden relevanten Punkten. Ansonsten kann hier nur mehr Code helfen.


----------



## ivan_7 (3. Jul 2007)

HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aus deinen Angaben sehe ich keinen Grund, warum das nicht klappen sollte. Vielleicht ist die Session ungültig. Überprüf mal die Session-Ids zwischen den beiden relevanten Punkten. Ansonsten kann hier nur mehr Code helfen.



danke für deine antwort

nun, es war ein dummer fehler. ich habe einerseits cookies ausgeschaltet, andererseits aber url-rewriting nicht gemacht. so wurde jedes mal eine neue sitzung angelegt.


----------

